# Purchase advice please



## richburrow (28 Feb 2009)

hello all.
I do not know much about scroll saws but need to buy some for my dept at school. We can't afford hegners (shame) are these any good?

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/produ ... -saw/path/

Thanks in advance
Rich


----------



## StevieB (28 Feb 2009)

Never used one so cannot comment specifically on the deco flex, but from the price I would say probably not. The grinding/polishing attachment also looks a bit of a gimmick - akin to including a sanding disc as on some models. Could you stretch to a Hegner clone such as the Axminster AWFS18? If you are buying more than one a discount might be possible. This machine is specifically designed for schools use with a nice large NVR cutout switch and a robust construction. Sorry I cannot put up a link at the moment, the axminster site seems to be being updated, bt it should be under workshop machinery. Excellent machine used by a number of members on here, myself included.

Steve.


----------



## Blister (28 Feb 2009)

Everything I ever purchased from Machine Mart was rubbish :evil: 

Never shop there again


----------



## Gill (28 Feb 2009)

If I was going to purchase a Scheppach Decoflex (especially if I was looking to buy more than one machine) I'd be inclined to visit Paskins woodwork show in Kidderminster next weekend where they are on sale for £69.99 as opposed to the £114.98 that Machine Mart charges. The Machine Mart price looks particularly high compared to a number of online retailers, such as D&M where it is £88.08.

Scrolling down the D&M page, there's this linkto a pdf copy of the Scheppach review in _Good Woodworking _magazine.

Like Steve, I suspect the AWFS18 (the link has been restored, Steve  ) would probably be better value for money and more durable than the Scheppach, but having used neither myself that's only speculation on my part.

Gill


----------



## goose (1 Mar 2009)

I was hunting for a new scroll saw my self recently. 
I looked at varying ones from the SIP to the Rexon's to the Axeminsters. 

I was however very lucky to find a dated but fully working Hegner. What ever you buy, if its for a school will need a "NO VOLT" circuit breaker unit for it. 

The reason I was happy to buy a second hand henger over say a new SIP, was one of pure quality. The bearings were smooth, play free. The action was notchless and precise. The quality of the construction was very high. The paint is flaking off it in all sorts of places, but that I am not bothered about. 

I know hegners are pricey, but given its going to be miss-used as all schools miss-use equipment.. I suggest you try for a axeminster hegner clone my self or for the hegner, or a second hand one. 
Though what ever you do, be aware of the latest school regs for electical equipment. Lots of schools are disposing of saws etc due to the these new safect rules.


----------



## richburrow (1 Mar 2009)

Hello
Thanks for your advice, you have steered me toward the
Axminster AWFS18 
More than I was hoping to pay but looks like a good machine + the H&S can't be ignored. 
H&S can be helpful in the process of getting the cash as well. 
I want four of these beautys, so will have to put a bid together, take it to the head and see what happens. They don't like spending money on my dept but we are long over due some treats :lol: 
I will keep you guys informed on the process.
Thanks again for your help.
Rich


----------



## goose (1 Mar 2009)

If your bulk buying, contact axeminster for a deal. 
You might be surprised at the discounts.


----------



## richburrow (2 Jun 2009)

Hello again
I know it has been a while since I posted this but my original bid got rejected. The head quoted soring heating bills etc, she did however point me towards the PTA group.
I put a bid to them this evening and Might be good to go with 4 of these
http://www.axminster.co.uk/product....=XTQHJ6VE46AK6255NQNS28O261OO66FD&pf_id=23264
I will keep you informed with my progress.
Thanks again for your advise.
Rich


----------



## richburrow (16 Jun 2009)

Hello
These bad boys turned up today, they are seriously BIG. I have put the cordless in the pic to give you some idea. They look and sound very nice, time will tell but I am very pleased.
Thanks agin for your help
Rich


----------



## Gill (16 Jun 2009)

=P~ 

Don't they look beautiful? Let us know how you get on with them.

Gill


----------



## chrispuzzle (17 Jun 2009)

They do look great! 

I am a big fan of my Axminster AWSF18 - the smaller, but variable speed monster - and very interested to hear about this larger single-speed beast.


----------



## Blacklabradorman (19 Jun 2009)

Wow - I'm so jealous. :shock: 

Yes please keep us posted. I'd be especially interested in how it handles tight turns and the speed of blade re-attachment (for internal cuts).

Thanks
Sean


----------



## stevebuk (27 Jun 2009)

hi Rich
wow they look the dogs danglies dont they, do they have the quick release clamps fitted??


----------



## gandy (28 Jun 2009)

holy blimy there huge

puts the ones i used to use in school to shame


----------

